# help me pick out a pellet rifle?



## cvcsmkr (Feb 22, 2005)

right now i have a dasiy powerline that my wife bought me.
its pretty good for the money.
but i need something that has some more punch and better accuracy.
i was lokking at a winchester 1000xs and a 1000sc.
it will be mostly for small birds and maybe some squirrel or rabbit in the future.
i think .177 is fine for now, but am considering stepping up too the .22
i would like to keep the budget at about $250
please let me know what rifles you recommend and where i can get.
thanks

okay thanks for the replys and info.
which out of these are would you guys pick.
benjamin legacy 1000
rws 34
gamo shadow 1000

where can i find some .20 or .22 rifles??


----------



## .17remman (Dec 7, 2004)

$250? I would look in Cabela's. They have RWS, Beeman, and Gamo in the catalog. My personal favorite is the .20 caliber chambering, because the pellet weight is the same as the .22 caliber, but will penetrate farther. 
I have an RWS Model 34 air rifle in .177 caliber, and it shoots 920 through the chronograph. It is accurate but loses power on the longer shots.
My favorite air rifle is the Benjamin-Sheridan .20 cal. that I recieved for Christmas 20 years ago. It still shoots as hard as the day it was bought ( 720 fps) and I have not had any problems with it. The only down side to this rifle is that it is a pump action, rather than just cocking the barrel once like the RWS.
Hope this helped and enjoy whichever weapon you choose.


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

I have the Benjamin-Sheridan .20 Cal. Like was said in a previous post pumping it up is the pits but it sure does pack a wallup, for a pellet gun.


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

I have a Gamo Shadow Hunter. It is .17 cal and rated at 1,000 fps. Don't know what it actually shoots. Squirrels don't stand a chance out to 20 yards. Further than that, accuracy drops off tremendously.


----------



## Browning (Jan 25, 2005)

cvcsmkr, i have a Slavia model 630 in .177 and its the most amazing pellet rifle i have ever shot, smooth, damn accurate. i have a bushnell 3-9 by 40 on it and can hit a quarter at 40 yards, plink pop cans all day long at 50 yards, i highly reccomend it, heres a look at it, really long barrel makes it super accurate, and its got a nice stock too, cant beat it!!! good luck!!!

http://www.wholesalesports.com/images/brno/63320.gif


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I have to say the CZ is a little underpowered for any longer shots and would limit you quite a bit. As well, it is now discontinued.


----------



## two49saw (Mar 8, 2005)

cvcsmkr, have you found a Pellet gun yet? I have an RWS Diana model 34 with scope if you are interested. Let me know, I'll send you a picture. Thanks, John. [email protected]


----------

